

Slaves to the algorithm - sajid
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/world-views/steven-poole-can-algorithms-ever-take-over-from-humans/

======
pbw
from the article "Suppose you are in a self-driving car going across a narrow
bridge, and a school bus full of children hurtles out of control towards you.
There is no room for the vehicles to pass each other. Should the self-driving
car take the decision to drive off the bridge and kill you in order to save
the children?"

